# VirtualBox FreeBSD Guest hdd vanishes



## eyebone (Feb 26, 2010)

hello folks,

i've tested this now several times, always the same result. a successful installation of freebsd 8.0 as guest system, on a freebsd host with virtualbox. now installing the ports tree via portsnap, this hdd activity ends up in a lost of the hdd device in the guest os.
the error says something like:


```
g_vfs error
device ad0s1a lost/disappeared
```

i tried a fixed size hdd and a growing hdd as guest os harddisk. anybody ran into this problem?


----------

